# Overheating



## HeyDay (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi guys,

My 2005 Nissan Altima has been overheating. Its strange because the needle will go up to the H, then go back down gradually and back up again. I know its overheating cause I can smell the coolant through the air vents. I took it to Nissan and they have no clue. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

HeyDay said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My 2005 Nissan Altima has been overheating. Its strange because the needle will go up to the H, then go back down gradually and back up again. I know its overheating cause I can smell the coolant through the air vents. I took it to Nissan and they have no clue. Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks
> 
> [email protected]


You took it to NISSAN and they can't help you out? That's pretty lame... Anyway i haven't heard anything about this on an '05. cooling systems are usually easy to diagnose. I would say check the coolant mixture, maybe replace the thermostat. Make sure the connection to the temp. sensor is plugged in correctly an not lose. Isn't you car still under warranty?


----------

